# Inaccurate surge or its a trap



## Suberaus (Aug 9, 2021)

I have been declining so many non surge requests that I am gone from 90% down to 60%. My point is if all around me is dark pink surge map ( 10 kms radius) then why should I accept a job from 17 km away?
I sat this morning and I went to uber rider app and was able to test book a trip without any surge and on my driver app it was still showing surge map for next 15 mins? This is not an error by algorithm but its a trap? Sorry if u guys already know this and have discussed it but I feel like there is nobody to share this with as I found uber customer support useless.


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Suberaus said:


> I have been declining so many non surge requests that I am gone from 90% down to 60%. My point is if all around me is dark pink surge map ( 10 kms radius) then why should I accept a job from 17 km away?
> I sat this morning and I went to uber rider app and was able to test book a trip without any surge and on my driver app it was still showing surge map for next 15 mins? This is not an error by algorithm but its a trap? Sorry if u guys already know this and have discussed it but I feel like there is nobody to share this with as I found uber customer support useless.


I experience the exact same thing. Sitting in the middle of a deep red surge and for 15 minutes only getting requests from 15 minutes away with no surge. Also the odd request closet but with no surge although it shows surge on the map. This is just plain and simple fraud from what I can see.


----------

